

What was the first app/ webapp that you created? - udb


======
chc
Well, my first "real" app in my mind was an international clock for Mac OS X.
This was back when OS X was brand new and wasn't even the standard operating
system on Macs, so I really didn't have any good existing options. I had a lot
of friends in different time zones and I had trouble keeping track of who was
likely to be available at a given time, so I made an overlay dashboard that I
could glance at to see what time it was in whose area.

I'd made a bunch of little games and DHTMLy web pages before that, but that
was the first one I thought of as an app I'd made.

------
shubhamjain
Back when I had just started with web development, I created an online
steganography tool. It took an uploaded image, and text. The text was
encrypted using a passphrase (from user) and placed in the end of image file
which didn't affect the image itself and a link was created for the user.
Right now, I am bewildered what kind of dumbness had struck me? but I was
really a kid those days :).

------
centdev
When I was wide-eyed, I built a lot of webapps that never saw the light of day
-- various forms of social networks for niche groups. They were poorly written
(saw some source code a few months and I nearly cringed) and I failed to do
any market research before I started them -- but they actually taught me a
lot.

------
Dirty-flow
[https://itunes.apple.com/de/app/weeks/id469364967](https://itunes.apple.com/de/app/weeks/id469364967)

------
kennethtilton
Sold or just first serious app? Sold would be Mastermind for the Apple II.
Integer Basic. Made a few hundred bucks. Even in 1979 that was not a lot.

------
garrettdreyfus
Mind was a website to schedule an elective class for my school, it launches in
january.

